

Luckybolt public beta, SF lunch bicycle - brentpayne
https://www.luckybolt.com/#how_link

======
brentpayne
One of the cofounders will probably be the guy on the bicycle. He'll also the
guy behind SurfExplorer (iPhone surf app). He's a pretty chill guy and always
had great cookouts when he lived in San Diego.

